# Chain Pricing



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

How much do chains help. Also, how much should I expect to spend on them?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

http://tirechain.com/TractorChainmenu.htm


I just bought chains for my prestige. I was told about this place on the other forum, they cost around 70-75$ for 2 link chains. 

2 link refers to a chain across the tire every 2 links instead of others that are every 4 links. 

the dealer wanted around 100$ and they were probably 4 link. 



sj


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Is there any advantage of buying chains for the front tires.

Adam


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Front Chains*

Adam
Usually, front chains are unnecessary, because the front wheels only need to steer. 
Back in my Professional days, I had Front Chains for one of my Plow tractors, as I occasionaly would run into customers with icy driveways. Front Chains allow slightly better steering ....

Unless you're doing this professionally, you probably wouldn't use chains often enough to justify the cost...

Tractorguy


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

For any one who has chains, are they hard to put on and off.

Adam


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a quote on my desk for my 130 where they are quoted at $65.00. Pretty steep. I think the generic ones I bought at home depot 10 years ago for my MTD were $30.00. Did the price of steel go up 

Umm as for hard to put on, I used to use 4 broken links and bend them open and closed with two plyers to attach the chains. If the new ones don't have anything nice for attaching, I will use the quick links from HD that have a nut.


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I paid $75.00 for chains & weights about 3 years ago. Both are a must for pushing snow. No chains on the front. My chains are easy to put on, just need a pair of pliers to twist the link thru & that's it. I leave the weights on year round for mowing the bank behind the house.


----------

